# قائمة من أسماء المركبات العضوية ومخاطرها وأستعمالاتها ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (23 فبراير 2009)

أقدم لكم اليوم هذه القائمة من أسماء المركبات العضوية ومخاطرها وأستعمالاتها أرجو الأستفادة ......
قائمة المركبات الكيميائية العضوية

http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/قائمة_المركبات_الكيميائية_العضوية\مساعدة​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## محمد علي يونس (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز شكراً لك علي المجهود الرائع وارجو منك المساعدة علي الحصول علي 

Safety Data Sheet
الخاصة بالكيماويات المستخدمة في معامل مصانع الاغذية​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 فبراير 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدك بهذا الموقع والذي هو دليل وموسوعة للsafety لكل المواد الكيميائية التي تفضل ......
أرجو الدعاء .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 فبراير 2009)

http://www.sciencelab.com/


----------



## mohamed_brakat91 (17 يونيو 2011)

المادة العلمية كويسة


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (20 يونيو 2011)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> http://www.sciencelab.com/


 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ج.ناردين (21 يونيو 2011)

شكراً لك 
دمت بخير


----------



## prossor (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

فعل خطيرة الله يعفيك من الخطر


----------

